# How to hook a amp up to stock stereo



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw threads on how to hook up amp to stock stereo. So here's a video that will help 2012 chevy cruze amp install with stock radio - YouTube


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great video! Makes me want to add an amp to my cruze. Does anyone out there know what wattage the stock stereo puts out (not the pioneer system) I want to make sure I get an amp that puts out more that the system already has. Or do you have a recommendation of which amp I should get?


----------



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

Stock radio is pretty bad. Im thinking 20 watts per channel. If you grab a amp running between 250 and 400 watts. (between 50 and 90 rms) Your stock speakers will handle it just fine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sajayra said:


> Stock radio is pretty bad. Im thinking 20 watts per channel. If you grab a amp running between 250 and 400 watts. (between 50 and 90 rms) Your stock speakers will handle it just fine.


I can guarantee you the stock system does not deliver 20 watts per channel RMS. I would be genuinely surprised if it could produce more than 10W RMS per channel. 

I generally only refer to speakers and amplifiers as RMS ratings. Peak ratings are useless. 

The speakers in the stock Cruze are chosen for the power capability of the head unit. Adding a more powerful amplifier to the stock speakers will not do any good.


----------

